# Field lenses



## BowFan33 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good choice for field, but probably too much for 3D. I switched to a 3X for 3D so I could go without a clarifier. Gets a little fuzzy for me at the 4X mark without one. On the flip side I'm thinking about trying the 4X without a clarifier for field this year. Fuzzy isn't so bad on a round target face. We'll see how it goes once I can hit the field course and test it out. Otherwise I'll be back to a 6X with #2 clarifier. Just trying to go without the clarifier as I had issues with wet weather over the past couple years.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

The 6 may be one size large for a first time field archer, but it will definitely work. 4 or 5 is probably more standard. 6 is too much unless your scope is very large in diameter. I shoot .6 diopter for 3d in a 42 mm body, but that is probably stronger than most use.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rsw said:


> The 6 may be one size large for a first time field archer, but it will definitely work. 4 or 5 is probably more standard. 6 is too much unless your scope is very large in diameter. I shoot .6 diopter for 3d in a 42 mm body, but that is probably stronger than most use.


I agree with rsw.
For FIELD, I've had great success with either a 4x (.5 diopter), or a 6x (.75 diopter), but for 3-d neither of those two work well at all; especially on the "black" or super dark colored animals, and especially if you use a small diameter scope housing with that much lens in it!
I have had great success with a super large diameter scope housing and a 3X lens. This allows me to make out the top and bottom body lines of the black and/or dark animals so I know where I'm at and/or can find the right place to aim on the animal. The 3-power gives me plenty of magnification, a clear image, and visibility to find the spots to aim.
Small diameter scope housings with magnification can be a real problem in poor lighting conditions, too.
One of the best scopes I have for 3-D is the old Bullseye "Millenium Grande" scope in a 3X. That thing is great for 3-D shooting and the 3X is really nice to have. Plenty of field of view for those dad-nabbed black animals!
Of course, you can also opt for a medium diameter scope housing with a removable lens AND use a fiber optic pin of .39 or so in size. That way, if you get stuck not seeing clearly in poor lighting conditions, you can pull the lens out and then have the fiber optic pin to aim with. I've had good luck this way, too.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## strother69 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies sounds like I need to get a 4 power or less. Next question is what would be best a small dot or up pin?


----------

